# Pansat 2700A ? Uses?



## audiomaster

While helping a neighbor widow lady clean out her attic I found 2 Pansat 2700A receivers with remotes. Do these have any current use beyond doorstops? 
I have DBS so no use to me. But are they of value to a FTA user?


----------



## HDorBust

It looks like they are SD only, so it is hard to say how useful they will be. The cost of the receivers is minor compared to the setup cost if going for a C-band setup.

For a fixed Ku-band setup pointed at Galaxy-19, you might be able to find a buyer.


----------



## P Smith

Those would be good for FTA Ku band (97W) - with many international channels. Dish size is moderate - 36" (1m). LNBF is cheap.
As usual, eBay would tell you current price.


----------

